# Which military use handgun looks the coolest?



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 21, 2018)

Which military handgun looks the coolest? It has to be in use currently, so that's m9, p226, glock 19, hk45, etc. 
I am of the opinion that glock 19s look cool, but nothing beats a good old 1911 in terms of looks (and I can say that because there are still military personell using the 1911.


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks aren't everything.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 22, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Looks aren't everything.



I'd go so far as to say looks aren't _*anything*_ in this context.


----------



## 77Wolfpack (Jul 22, 2018)

1911 A1


----------



## Danny T (Jul 22, 2018)

Looks are BS...Functionability, Reliability, Ease of usage, and Ease of maintaining are not.


----------



## paulschoon (Jul 22, 2018)

Agreed looks have little to nothing to do with it when im looking into guns, but to answer your questions I am a fan of the Glock 19 it just has a clean look to it.


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 22, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> Looks aren't everything.



I know looks aren't much, but I didn't ask what is the best, I asked which looked the coolest... I want to know what you think...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> I'd go so far as to say looks aren't _*anything*_ in this context.


No, but I suspect the OP is really just having some fun with the aesthetics. I see no harm in it.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 22, 2018)

Personally, I think it's hard to beat the looks of a nice 1911. Modify it with rosewood grips, and you've got quite a looker.


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 22, 2018)

The 1911 is a super sweet looking gun. You really can't beat the looks of it. For performance, you can't beat a Glock though...


----------



## Tez3 (Jul 22, 2018)

'Cool'


----------



## AlecBeach (Jul 29, 2018)

OP is just asking about looks. Not performance.
I like the look of the FNX.45 a lot. And it performs well


----------



## APOModern (Jul 29, 2018)

For me it's the glock 17, I just love the boxy looks...


----------



## MaxtheNinja (Jul 29, 2018)

Yeah, the glock has to be the best looking pistol! I even got an airsoft glock cause they look so good.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## sam your (Aug 11, 2018)

you should get the Glock 17, its a super cool gun.


----------



## AlecBeach (Aug 12, 2018)

I love the PMM or TT-33


----------

